# Help for Model Motoring Sets



## slotsnsuch (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello To all
I have some old Aurora Model Motoring sets (early to mid 60's) that I want to fill out and complete. I am not sure just exactly what contents came in the original sets, I was wondering if someone has, or knows where to find information. I have Model Motoring sets numbered #1302-2495 #1605 #1963 and #1315-2495

I need to know all about these sets, like what cars, how much track, what kind of track, what kind of controllers, any special features, and so forth, In other words, a list of contents. I have the original boxes, and some parts inside, but I know they are not complete. The picture on the boxes are general pictures, and is not specific to each set. Can anyone help me or tell me where I might go ? Also any other sites or forums that you think might be a good place to also try. Thanks So Much ! Mike


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SOunds like you need to buy the Bible.

Bob Beers Book. It's my bible anyways.

Mr_aurora is his screen name


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hi Mike,

If you have access to any of the old "service manuals" they have content lists to a number of sets on the first couple of pages. The earlier t jet manuals had a picture of Stirling Moss on the cover, while later ones show assembly instructions on the front. On the ones you listed, "-2495" appears to refer to the retail price. #1302 is in a 1963-dated copy. They called that the Thunderjet Speedway set and it lists 2 TJ cars (not specific), 2 steering wheel type controls with reverse switch and brake connecting wire, 8 std 9" radius turns, 7 9" straights, 1 terminal track, 4 trestle posts, 1 set of guard rail with (separate) posts, and 1 20v DC power pack. Some sets list specific cars in the description, but I only have one set of instructions that does. Most seem to be generic. The type of controller was specific to the set - from different steering wheel configurations to consoles to push buttons.

I have a 1314-1995 set. 1315 seems to be a popular, common set too, as rated in the Beers guide. Both are from 1967-69. #1605 is dated 1966. Don't know what #5161 is, unless it's a typo 

I'm looking for other instructions/layout sheets/catalog listings for those other numbers. There were some sets that were made for specific retailers that may only have had parts lists that came with them and are not in a catalog, I don't know. But if Mr Aurora picks up on this thread he can probably tell you.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have most of the catalogs posted on my site. You can check them out here:
http://sites.google.com/site/wrrspeedinc/home/slot-car-history-and-reference/h-o-manufacturers/aurora

-Paul


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> SOunds like you need to buy the Bible.
> 
> Bob Beers Book. It's my bible anyways.
> 
> Mr_aurora is his screen name


* What Joe Said.:thumbsup:*

Porsche team mgr asked about sending his cars out in a suddenly rainy Thursday practice session and thereby gaining useful info for the upcoming dry race:
"No, I already know how to weld and nobody on the team needs practice, so we'll sit this one out"

Too Funny Split poster!


----------



## slotsnsuch (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes You are correct The set 5161 is wrong, it should be #1963
Any info on that one ?
Thanks
Mike


----------

